# سؤال لاهل الاختصاص عن صناعة دائرة تحكم



## علي تكييف (9 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
عندي بعض الاسئلة في كيفية صناعة دوائر الكترونية للتحكم بالروبوت و هذه الاسئلة هي:

1. في الشكل المرفق يوضح محركين كهربائية (dc) و اريد ان اتحكم باتجاه و درجة حركة شفت المحركين بواسطة مفتاح دوار... اي عند تدوير المفتاح الدوار (a) بزاوية (20) درجة مثلا يجب ان يدور المحرك (a) بزاوية (20) ايضا وبنفس الاتجاه و كذلك الحال بالنسبة للمحرك الاخر. مع العلم ان الوزن الذي يحركة كل محرك لا يتجاوز (30) غرام.

2. كيف اجعل الروبوت يسير خلف نقطة ليزر .... اي اينمى تتحرك نقطة الليزر على الارض يتبعها الروبوت.

الرجاء اود ان تكون الاجابة واضحة بحيث يمكن تصنيع الدوائر الالكترونية.... و اذا يوجد شخص قادر على صناعة هذه الدوائر فانا مستعد لشرائها منه.
شكرا لكم


----------



## zamalkawi (9 أبريل 2010)

بالنسبة للسؤال الأول، هل تسأل عن فكرة الدائرة ثم ستقوم أنت بتصميمها، أم أنك تريد تصميم جاهز؟ بالمناسبة، هل هو brushed dc عادي؟
بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني، فأنت تحتاج عدة أشياء
كاميرا تستطيع تصوير المكان الذي تقع عليه نقطة الليزر
لوغارتم يتعرف على نقطة الليزر بداخل صورة الكاميرا، ويحولها إلى إحداثيات أو اتجاهات
لوغارتم يترجم موقع النقطة إلى أوامر حركة للروبوت


----------



## علي تكييف (10 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اخي عن الاجابة و اود ان ابين لك اني اريد تصميم كامل للدائر الالكتروني لاني لست ملم بعلم الالكترونيات و بالنسبة للماطور الكهربائي فهو من نوع الخطوة
stepper: 1 Degree per step
و بالنسبة لجوابك لسؤالي الثاني كيف تكون اجزاء الدائرة الالكترونية؟ اقصد تصميمها
شكرا لكم


----------



## zamalkawi (10 أبريل 2010)

أي داشرة إلكترونية؟؟؟
أنا لم أشر إلى أي دوائر إلكترونية، فقط أشرت إلى كاميرا وخواريزميات
بالمناسبة، في رسالتي السابقة ذكرت كلمة لوغارتم وأنا أقصد خوارزم أو Algorithm بالإنجليزية
أعتذر عن هذا الخطئ


----------



## أحمدبيك (14 أبريل 2010)

أنا مستعد لبناء مثل هذه الدارة، فهي سهلة، وخصوصاً أن المحرك هو من نوع 
stepper motor

يمكنك أن تضيف مقاومة متغيرة وتدخل الإشارة إلى متحكم يسمى 
PIC microcontroller

عبر منفذ خاص بتحويل الإشارة من أنالوج إلى ديجيتال، ومن ثم تضيف مقارنة داخل المتحكم ليولد النبضات المناسبة للف المحرك بعدد الدرجات المطلوبة، أي بالزاوية المطلوبة.

إذا كنت بحاجة إليها في الوقت الحالي، فأنا أعتذر، ﻷنني أعمل على مشروع التخرج، أما إذا أخرتها لبضعة أشهر، يمكنني بناءها لك. 

الدارة سهلة، وخصوصاً أن الحمل 30 جرام ليس صعباً على المحرك، ﻷن هذه النوعية من المحركات تملك عزماً قوياً وهي متوقفة عند زاوية معينة.

بالنسبة للروبوت، فكما ذكر من سبقوني، أنت بحاجة إلى كاميراً، ومتحكم، ولكن الصعوبة ليست هنا، بل الصعوبة تكمن في الخوارزمية، فأنت بحاجة إلى عمل
Image Processing

ويصعب برمجتها على المتحكم. بل إن طلبة نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية يتعلمون على عمل ال
Image Processing

عبر برنامج معروف لدى جميع المهندسين، أﻻ وهو الماتﻻب. أما أنك تريد صناعة روبوت مفصول عن الكمبيوتر، فإنت بحاجة إلى أمور أكثر تعقيداً.

أذكر أنني سمعت بوجود دوائر متكاملة
ICs

يمكنها عمل ال
Image Processing

وذلك عبر برمجتها على الحاسوب، ومن ثم تحميل البرنامج إلى ذاكرة تلك الدائرة..

أعتذر، لكنني ﻻ أستطيع أن أفيدك أكثر من هذا في مجال ال
Image Processing

وأعتذر عن سوء التحرير للنص، لكن هذا الجهاز الذي أستعمله يدخل العربي بالإنجليزي، ففضلت وضع الإنجليزي في سطر مستقل.


اقبل تحياتي


----------



## علي تكييف (14 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اخ احمد على اجابتك.... بالنسبة للدائرة هل يمكن اعطائي شكل تصميمها و بالنسبة لتنفيذها من قبلك كيف اتصل بك؟


----------

